# Permission denied(unsolved)

## hedmo

tjena jag har lagt ut denna trad pa installing gentoo men skulle behova veta varfor (vissa ord fattar jag inte nar svaren kommer).

sa mitt problem ar att min alldags anvandare har slutat funka allt jag gor t.e.x skapa,spara.redigera,o,s,v

far jag Permission denied eller not annat.och nu har jag ej tillstand att starta kde p,g,a Permission denied ICEauthority.

inte ens mc funkar som den ska

Cannot save file /home/hedmo/.mc/ini:                               

 Failed to create file '/home/hedmo/.mc/ini.5XO0BV': Permission denied

tack i forhandLast edited by hedmo on Thu Jun 02, 2011 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobbebobbe

Har du fått svar än?

Jag skulle gissa att du har mixtrat med rättigheterna till din home-katalog. 

```

chmod -R 644 /home/hedmo 

```

Borde fixa det.

----------

## hedmo

tack för svaret tobbebobbe (det var måna ominstallationer sedan jag hade detta problem.men det kommer till han en vacker dag igen   :Wink: 

----------

## patrix_neo

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> tack för svaret tobbebobbe (det var måna ominstallationer sedan jag hade detta problem.men det kommer till han en vacker dag igen  

 

Så vad gjorde du för att åtgärda problemet? Ominstallerade? Låter inte uppmuntrande.

----------

## jenkler

Hehe, nä Linux ska man aldrig installera om iom att det inte är buggigt som Windows :lol:

Jag har 1 gentoo installation som är över 10 år, där snackar vi kvalle  :Smile: 

----------

